# TexJet question



## hclement1056 (Jul 12, 2006)

HI All,

I'm just curious, has anyone worked with the texjet? I checked out thier site and saw that they have one that can print on darks. Anyone know how it holds up? Does this machine have any problems or any pros over the other machines on the market. I think I'm going to call and get samples sent out. Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've only read about the texjet here (just one review that wasn't positive). It's possible that their technology has improved though. DTG machines are making advances all the time.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

I saw it at a show as well and thought it was pretty standard fare in the DTG area. I have not seen many users ever post anywhere so it is kind of hard to get a feel for what the average day to day operations are like.

I too would like to know more about this machine.

Tom


----------



## LindaSA (Oct 13, 2009)

I live in South Africa and just recently taken the plunge and bought a Texjet....like all DTG printers I had some teething problems. To me it seems that all DTG owners battle with the same problems e.g. pretreatment and the white base print. Overall I am happy with my purchase. The initial sample have been washed approx 15 times and still looks great. I noticed a sligt fade the first time it was washed but noting much since.


----------



## Shantiman (Feb 7, 2007)

We are considering to buy the TexJet Plus. Any experiences good and bad are welcome. Is anyone using its big print surface (42x60) to its fullest? If so do you use a heatpress or oven. 

We own an anajet F125 (3 years) and opted to not use the white ink anymore because of high maintenance & cost of ink. Are these issues that the Texjet has or doesnt have?

Pls any feedback would be welcome.

We are still waiting to see the TJ at work at the distributor.

will keep u posted.


----------



## AndreiFyves (Jun 10, 2011)

We own a few TexJets. If the platen has a frame, the maximum print size will be 54X33 or so. We never had an issue with the new ones we bought. We have a custom made A2 heat press. We print on dark garments. Powercleaning once a week. White ink at around 270 EUR. You do the math 



Shantiman said:


> We are considering to buy the TexJet Plus. Any experiences good and bad are welcome. Is anyone using its big print surface (42x60) to its fullest? If so do you use a heatpress or oven.
> 
> We own an anajet F125 (3 years) and opted to not use the white ink anymore because of high maintenance & cost of ink. Are these issues that the Texjet has or doesnt have?
> 
> ...


----------



## ermou6gr (Jun 14, 2010)

TEXJET is the best dtg printer on market, I use it since 2008 and i am very happy with it on darks and whites!
If you use it following tech crew instructions,you will have no problems!
Check out my dtg t-shirt printing site,and see some texjet prints i ve made.

V.
* * * * * eTees *t-SHiRT *pRinTing - some custom e-tees


----------

